# Alpine CDA7998 (BNIB)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

There are e-bay sellers smoking too much crack 

Alpine CDA 7998 093276710933 | eBay


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

only $2.4k? chump change


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't even have the words

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, he is giving you free shipping so.......


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

No words needed, a gesture should suffice.


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Its the ebay trend... Eventually eBay will be the hated word of the internet.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

Raise your hands for Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These guys must be related!!!! Both Idiots! Knock off a Grand and it might be more realistic

Alpine CDA 7998R CD Player in Dash Receiver | eBay


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Im telling yall, this is an epidemic.

Them sellers doing this kinda ******** thinks its cool, funny. They dont care. Ebay will relist for free over and over.

Ive seen items relisted for going on 2 years now.
Ebay isnt not even fun anymore.

Vflea


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

SexualChocolate said:


> Im telling yall, this is an epidemic.
> 
> Them sellers doing this kinda ******** thinks its cool, funny. They dont care. Ebay will relist for free over and over.
> 
> ...



Ebay is all about the buyer now! They get their money and don't give a **** about the seller anymore! That's my opinion! I have been selling on there for years and here lately it seems as though the buyers can rake a good seller through the coals! Would I list something for an outrageous price? No, what's the point?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't forget the $200 SquareTrade warranty, guys.


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

vflea seems the best option...
which aint so great.


----------

